# Genelec 8300 series (8330 or 8340) for an untreated room?



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 3, 2018)

Anyone got experience using the 8330 or 8340 and the SAM system in an untreated room?


----------



## burp182 (Dec 3, 2018)

Your results will only be as good as the room will allow it to be. SAM isn't meant to be a replacement for proper treatment. It has a limited range of adjustment. Once the correction required goes beyond those capabilities, you're on your own. And of course, SAM can do nothing about reflections and flutter echoes.
So, yeah, kinda, but no.....


----------



## Jonas Hallstrom (Dec 3, 2018)

Ok, thank you, good to know!


----------



## Vonk (Dec 4, 2018)

I have a pair of 8330s which came with SAM. The SAM software was easy to use, and the speakers are excellent. But they are meant as nearfield monitors, and the adjustment SAM made was marginal. As Burp182 says it is not a magic fix for an inherently poor listening space. There is a good review here: https://www.soundonsound.com/reviews/genelec-8320a-8330a-apm


----------

